# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  مشکل در نصب Proteus

## elahe software

من میخوام نرم افزار  Proteus رو نصب کنم ولی وقتی setupe رو میزنم این صفحه رو نشون میده!!!

----------


## hamid-nic

احتمالاً مشکل از فایل نصب است اگر بتوانید جدیدترین نسخه را از نت دانلود کنید احتمالا مشکل حل میشه . در ضمن در ویندوز 7 هم باید دسترسی لازم به محل نصب برنامه را بدهید .
موفق باشید

----------


## mehran901

نسخه آخریش به همراه کتابخونه های مورد نیاز و کرک کامل رو گذاشتم .... دانلود کردین نصب کتابخونه ها فراموش نشه...
http://p30download.com/fa/entry/3498...C%DA%A9%DB%8C/

----------


## hamid-nic

در سایت سازنده ی Proteus  نسخه ی 8 هم اومده که امکانات بیشتری بهش اضافه شده .

----------


## SEZAR.CO

فکر کنم بخاطر ویندوزش مشکل داره
اگه با نصب سایر نصخه ها مشکلت حل شده ما رو در جران بگذار

----------

